# Looking for a new or slightly used Road bike, possible carbon fiber, but comfy for su



## johnny916 (Jul 5, 2012)

What bike should I buy? 6 ft. 220 lbs, need a very comfy seat and riding on mostly road surfaces, budget under $1000 new or slightly used one if possible. Would like carbon fiber, but may not be in my reach.. What do you guys think? 

I know absolutely nothing about bikes, I'll be mostly riding less than 15 miles a day, maybe one day a week. Just started riding with my fellow friends and they all ride $50 bikes, but they're not very comfy for myself to ride.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

I'd forget CF for the following reasons:
- your budget is likely too low to get a decent one.
- buying used you get no warranty, which is more of a risk with CF.
- riding ~15 miles once per week you'll see little benefit from CF.

I'm not sure what "riding on mostly road surfaces" means, but if it's paved with some light off-roading (packed dirt trails) you could get a new hybrid for ~$500 and avail yourself of LBS services like sizing/ fitting assistance, a warranty, post purchase discounts on accessories and tune ups (a plus if you aren't a 'wrencher').

If I'm on track with any of this, I suggest visiting some shops, discussing your intended uses/ goals and price range and see what they have to offer. Once you're sized/ fitted to the bike(s) of interest, head out on the roads for test rides. Focus on fit/ feel, ride and handling, whittling the field from there. 

Alternately, to save some money, you could check LBS's in your area for used offerings. You'll still get some sizing/ fit assistance, the ability to test ride some bikes and possibly get a 30 day warranty.


----------



## johnny916 (Jul 5, 2012)

*What about this bike I found at Costco 19.5" frame size*

Northrock model XC6 19.5" fits most riders 5'11" to 6'2", says it's like a mountain bike.
Price is $379, aluminum frame I think.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

johnny916 said:


> Northrock model XC6 19.5" fits most riders 5'11" to 6'2", says it's like a mountain bike.
> Price is $379, aluminum frame I think.


Wow, that was a change. Possible CF road bike to crappy Costco bike. 

For under a grand I would find a nice cross bike. Good for any surface you can drive on andwill still ride like a road bike.


----------



## johnny916 (Jul 5, 2012)

Well if I can save a little money, why not. But what brands should I be looking for then? 
Trek is one, what else?


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

I agree with Pj. Check out shops. 

Any big brands at a reputable shop are likely to be fine. 

Specialized
Giant
Trek
Canondale 
Scott
Jamis 
Plenty of others.

For 15 miles of possibly mixed terrain a hybrid would be perfect. I have an old Giant Sedona for this type of stuff. Nice to ride with the kids too.

For longer rides though and if still looking at mixed terrain. Check out a cross bike. Maybe Specialized Tri Cross? Not as familiar with those lines but a cross bike can handle rougher terrain while otherwise being similar to a road bike in many ways. 

But go to a shop. You said you know little about bikes. Get some help and fitting.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

johnny916 said:


> *Well if I can save a little money, why not*. But what brands should I be looking for then?
> Trek is one, what else?


Because a bike should suite your intended purposes, so if you're primarily going to be riding paved surfaces, mtn bikes aren't the best choice. 

For your intended uses and given the shorter rides, I think a hybrid offers some advantages. They tend to be cheaper than drop bar bikes, fit 28c-32c tires for light off-roading and are somewhat easier to fit. But I agree with the others that if your rides were to stretch out, a drop bar (CX) bike is a viable option.

As with anything, you want some quality, so I'd stay with the better known brands, but specifically which doesn't matter as much as getting sizing and fit right. Even for shorter rides, you want to be comfortable/ efficient on the bike.

LBS's selling new/ used would be my best advice, but in lieu of that scan CL and classifieds in your area. But if you choose to buy from a private seller, because you mentioned not knowing anything about bikes, I'd have those bikes checked out by a LBS before committing to a purchase.


----------



## Guod (Jun 9, 2011)

@NJ the tri cross isn't in production anymore, but a crux can be had for not too much money (though I think they're out of the OPs range). 

I very much agree with the cross bike idea if you're wanting to throw in some gravel and fire road type riding. If you don't need to worry about mud, then a road bike with some wider tires will work. The only thing you get with a cross bike is cantis, tire clearance (up to a 32 with a lot of brands) and different cable routing. The geo is a bit different, but not so much to make it where it's a huge issue for recreational riding. OTOH, I know a few guys that show up to our Saturday rides on cross bikes and have no trouble keeping up and going the distance in relative comfort (rides are around 60-70mi and not too slow).


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Guod said:


> @NJ the tri cross isn't in production anymore...


Yes it is. Here's a 2013 model in the OP's price range:
http://specialized.com/us/en/bikes/earlylaunch/tricross/tricrosstriple

...and the full line:
http://specialized.com/us/en/bikes/earlylaunch/tricross/


----------



## Guod (Jun 9, 2011)

PJ352 said:


> Yes it is. Here's a 2013 model in the OP's price range:
> http://specialized.com/us/en/bikes/earlylaunch/tricross/tricrosstriple
> 
> ...and the full line:
> http://specialized.com/us/en/bikes/earlylaunch/tricross/


Huh.... My bad, I thought they had done away with it.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Guod said:


> Huh.... My bad, I thought they had done away with it.


It's listed under freeroad, not CX.

IMO their Cyclocross model is more competition oriented, where the tricross is more a casual/ recreational use bike.


----------



## johnny916 (Jul 5, 2012)

Nevermind, I bought an Ipad instead. Hopefully I'll get a bike by next summer. Thx.


----------



## johnny916 (Jul 5, 2012)

You know what, I am just going to buy a used brand name. I can't afford $1000 now, probably up to $400..


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

johnny916 said:


> You know what, I am just going to buy a used brand name. I can't afford $1000 now, probably up to $400..


Nothing at all wrong with that plan. Just make sure the bike fits. 

Check out LBS's selling used bikes, community newspapers, classifieds, garage sales and CL. Depending on your region and the popularity of road bikes it might take a little time, but you'll find something.


----------



## johnny916 (Jul 5, 2012)

Ok fellows, I found one.. It's a little pricey but let me know what you think.. It's on Craigslist.. 

2011 Giant TCX 1 Cyclocross Med/Large Like New in Sacramento and he wants $1000. 

Do you think these really go for $1700?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

johnny916 said:


> Ok fellows, I found one.. It's a little pricey but let me know what you think.. It's on Craigslist..
> 
> 2011 Giant TCX 1 Cyclocross Med/Large Like New in Sacramento and he wants $1000.
> 
> *Do you think these really go for $1700?*


According to Giant's website they did:
TCX 1 (2011) - Bikes | Giant Bicycles | United States

Keep in mind this is a Cyclo-cross bike, and your OP mentioned riding on mostly road (paved) surfaces. As the description states, it'll do that (and more), just something to be aware of - as are the knobby 35c OE tires.

Above all, if you do decide to check the bike out, test ride it to make sure it fits.


----------



## Jgw32 (Jul 10, 2012)

I would look around as much as possible. I scored a New CF bike for well less than half off a 2011 model.


----------



## johnny916 (Jul 5, 2012)

Now the guy says he bought it 18 months ago so it might be a 2010..


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

johnny916 said:


> Now the guy says he bought it 18 months ago so *it might be a 2010.*.


... or earlier. But that'll just mean it's over priced... like most other bikes on CL.  

If you are interested, go check it out, test ride it and go from there. You don't have to pay him what he's asking.


----------



## johnny916 (Jul 5, 2012)

I'm 6 ft.. And he says the bike is a 56, I've looked a few charts online, they mention 6' might call more for a 58.. What do you think?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

johnny916 said:


> I'm 6 ft.. And he says the bike is a 56, I've looked a few charts online, they mention 6' might call more for a 58.. What do you think?


Frame sizes are arbitrary numbers and proportions, fitness/ flexibility (among other factors) matter more than height alone. 

If you're interested, I think you should go check the bike out and (if it's in decent condition) test ride it. You'll learn more in ~5 minutes than online calculators will tell you in an hour. If it feels close to right on the test ride, ask to bring it to your LBS for mechanical and fit assessment. 

This represents a sizable investment for you, but that aside, you_ always_ want to get sizing and fit right.


----------

